# Best moist hide substrate



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

just wondered wat you guys thought was the best moist hide substrate.

im using kitchen towel but it drys out wiv in hours, im slightly worried about moss saw a post where the gecko had eaten it.

so would do u think....


----------



## gilbery007 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have used a few but currently paper towels only. I found the best stuff was eco earth produced by zoo-med i think??? But anything along those lines is good. Vermiculite i once used and my geckos were eating it so that came out. I have also used mosses but i didn't trust it being parasite free etc so rid of that 2. 

Anything organic and a good egg laying subby i think is good.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

do u think u could use compost like from the garden centre just i seem to have loads at mo


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> just wondered wat you guys thought was the best moist hide substrate.
> 
> im using kitchen towel but it drys out wiv in hours, im slightly worried about moss saw a post where the gecko had eaten it.


I use either kitchen towel or moss depending on age of the leo ... whereabouts have you got your moist-hide placed as none of mine dry out that quickly.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

We used to use moss but got mites from it and since have never used it. We use kitchen towl (3 sheets bunched up a little). and this holds the water for 2-3 days(although we spray them daily)
Is it possible its to far on the hot side. We keep ours about an inch or so away from the centre (towards cool side) and it seems to the job perfect!

dave


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

reptiles_galore said:


> We used to use moss but got mites from it and since have never used it.


not had this problem ~ though I not only sterilse it before using but I also change it on a regular basis.


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

My two seem to prefer moss - I tried them with vermiculite but they were not interested. Also, DeeDee prefers laying in moss it seems. I check it every day (as crickets and mealworms like damp hides too!) and spray when needed. I change the moss every 4 weeks - is that enough, or not, or too often?? 
IMHO (and not intended to reflect on anyone else's husbandry at all) if you look hard enough you'll find cases of leos who have eaten sand, vermiculite, kitchen roll, woodchips, moss.....If you took every single one to heart they'd end up living in sterile little boxes with only the bare minimum of furnishings "just in case". Keep an eye on them, if you see any signs of them eating something they shouldnt then re-examine what you are doing.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

I use peat with some vermivulite in slightly compressed topped with moss


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i have it have warm and half cold i may move it now to cooler side see how that goes.xx thanx guys.xxx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

changed mine to eco earth stuff, they love it, dig for hours and the girls laying are more chilled out.

especially the lovely mack snow i had from redgex, she was taking forever to settle in after moving, but now she can do `landscaping` she`s happier, has a big smile and has started eating properly.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i use vermiculite x


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I use moss. Mine like it, they shed in it and sleep in it and lay eggs in it and I have never had any of mine eat it.


----------

